# Anyone used the drugstore version of proactiv (acne free)



## helloitsjeanna (Jul 13, 2005)

for me it does! i've been using it for about 10 mos. now and it's made my skin a lot better. just like proactiv but for a fraction of the price. i get mine at walmart for 15 bucks a set.


----------



## breathless (Sep 22, 2005)

ha! i'm going to head out to wallymart for that then. anything i use ... it doesnt satisfy me.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Sep 22, 2005)

I use alot of generic brands....like the walmart brand of Panteve Pro-V 2in1 shampoo/conditioner. I love it, smells just like pantene for 1/3 of the price!! I always give the generics a try!


----------



## litlaur (Sep 23, 2005)

I use the Acne-Free spot treatment. It's not a miracle worker, but my pimples seem to have a shorter life span when I use it


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Sep 27, 2005)

I've used both ProActiv and AcneFree which I got at Walmart. I used AF after I ran out of PA, and I MUCHMUCHMUCHMUCH prefered PA. In my opinion, it's totally different. The cleansers were very different (PA had little scrubbers, AF did not) the toners were very different (PA had glycolic acid in their's, none in AF) and I found the biggest difference in the BP gel. PA gel was really great, it was smooth and I was able to wear it under makeup. The PA gel was sticky and felt like it never fully dried and I could not wear it under makeup. I guess I expected too much out of AF, but I guess at half the price of PA, it couldn't be the same. Zero stars from me for AF. 3 stars out of 5 for PA. PA helped clear my acne somewhat, but AF did absolutely nothing. HTH.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 28, 2005)

I sort of liked Acne Free...but it was very so so. I found that there are no similarities between the two besides packaging, and the benzoyl peroxide. The cleanser doesnt feel like it does its job, and the toner seems just like water whereas PAs toner felt like it was DOING something (same goes for the PAs cleanser). And the AF gel is very weird...it has granules in it, very noticeable ones. Its sticky, kinda smells weird to me and the effect it had on my skin compared to PA was very small. I loved PA...it worked like a charm. I used all of the AF hoping that "if I keep using it eventually it will work, it needs to kick in" and that didnt happened. Did it help my breakouts? Somewhat. But I'd rather shell out 40 bucks for something I know will work and work well, then spend 20 on something that is very hit or miss.
Of course, thats just my personal experience, not to be taken too seriously haha!
Good luck in finding what works for you!


----------



## nphernetton (Sep 28, 2005)

Oh geez, every single time someone makes a thread about skin are, I mention this stuff, have been for months.  

TRY THIS.  

I have VERY acne-prone skin.  This stuff will clear up a breakout in a matter of days and keep your skin clear if you use it regularly, it will also even skin tone and make skin softer.

AcneFree uses Benzoyl Peroxide instead of Salacylic Acid, and there is no alcohol in it, so it wont dry out your skin...Im telling you people, this stuff is a miracle.


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Sep 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 
_I sort of liked Acne Free...but it was very so so. I found that there are no similarities between the two besides packaging, and the benzoyl peroxide. The cleanser doesnt feel like it does its job, and the toner seems just like water whereas PAs toner felt like it was DOING something (same goes for the PAs cleanser). And the AF gel is very weird...it has granules in it, very noticeable ones. Its sticky, kinda smells weird to me and the effect it had on my skin compared to PA was very small. I loved PA...it worked like a charm. I used all of the AF hoping that "if I keep using it eventually it will work, it needs to kick in" and that didnt happened. Did it help my breakouts? Somewhat. But I'd rather shell out 40 bucks for something I know will work and work well, then spend 20 on something that is very hit or miss.
Of course, thats just my personal experience, not to be taken too seriously haha!
Good luck in finding what works for you!_

 
You took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## kcrae (Oct 8, 2005)

*I've tried everything and...........r/o*

I've tried PA, no luck.  Tried every cream, prescription, etc.  Somehow stumbled upon this product, which uses salicyic acid and glycolic acid in the products, among other things. Go to- www.skintactix.com
I use the severe to moderate acne package, and would reccomend it even for oily skin or occasional breakouts.  If you order the light-moderated acne package you don't get one of the lotions that I feel is good for anyone no matter how few (or often for that matter) you break out.  The mask is hard to apply, but I just use it at night.  Also, supplementing with 20-30 grams of zinc and 3 g (1000 milligram capsules) of Fish Oil will help as well.  Fish oil actually does many things, but as far as beauty benefits are concerned , it makes hair and nails grow faster and stronger.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Oct 8, 2005)

I use Acne Free. It works, but you have to use it everyday.  I also agree that the last step of it, the lotion, never fully dries.  I only use that at night.  The benzoyl peroxide is the best.  Anything with Salicylic acid only makes the problem worse. 
Maybe i'll check out proactiv, if its that much better, I'll be in for a treat!


----------

